# Old NJ guy dies



## juststumps (Feb 6, 2012)

WASHINGTON, N.J. — Authorities say a 74-year-old man found dead near his northwestern New Jersey home this weekend apparently died in a tree-cutting accident.

Washington Township police said that some people walking a dog found Eric Edelstein’s body in a wooded area of the Warren County town around 4:30 p.m. Saturday.

It appears Edelstein was trying to cut a tree when his chain saw kicked back and a piece of splintered wood struck his body.

But authorities were still working Sunday to determine when the accident occurred and what caused his death.

Edelstein, who lived alone, was last seen on Friday. Neighbors say he regularly cut firewood and was often working around the home where he had lived for more than 20 years.


----------

